# Hi.



## kc5tpy (May 5, 2020)

Just saying "Hello" my friends. New people. Site changes. WOW!
YEP! I'm not dead. LOL. Hope all are well during this virus mess. I will pop in from time to time. Probably won't post much but maybe give a Texas answer to a question or 2. LOL. Take care my friends and stay safe. Keep Smokin!
Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello my Friend


----------

